# FireGL Support



## Sirjeannot (Aug 30, 2006)

*FireGL (v5200) Support*

is it possible for atitool to support firegl cards? I've got one fireglv5200 in my t60p...
If you need help for testing, I'm here  

thx


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 1, 2006)

*Yes*

I'm using it with my FireGL X3-256


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2006)

whats the device id of the card? what chip is it based on?


----------



## Sirjeannot (Sep 2, 2006)

well, i'm not sure the device id from atitool will help because:






but the information should be accurate from the catalyst center:





for the card, it's exactly this one, but in the mobile version: http://www.ati.com/products/fireglv5200/index.html
which is here: http://www.ati.com/products/mobilityfireglv5200/index.html
and it's based on the x1600 chip.


----------



## Sirjeannot (Sep 21, 2006)

up


----------

